# Inhalt vom /boot Verzeichnis

## guije

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Kernel neu konfiguriert und dann 

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

 gemacht

vorher habe ich mir das /boot Verzeichnis angesehen und dort war nichts als gähnende Leere.

Ist es denn nicht so das normalerweis das bzImage der vorherigen Kernel Konfiguration da liegen sollte?

Habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Es gibts doch einen Befehl mit dem ich die Kernel-Version ausgeben kann die angefahren wird, wie war der nochmal?

Ich hab meine CFLAGS an meinen Prozessor angepaßt (amd64 x2 6000+):

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Gibts da Systemseitig Probleme wenn ich das in einen einigermaßen fertigen Gentoo mache, also KDE,OpenOfiice schon eingebaut ist? 

Oder darf man diese Einstellungen wirklich nur ganz zu Beginn des einrichtens machen?

Danke vorab.

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## apraxas

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir den Kernel neu konfiguriert und dann 
> 
> [codecp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage][/code] gemacht
> ...

 

Extra Partition und mounten vergessen?

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibts doch einen Befehl mit dem ich die Kernel-Version ausgeben kann die angefahren wird, wie war der nochmal?

 

```

$ uname -a

```

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab meine CFLAGS an meinen Prozessor angepaßt (amd64 x2 6000+):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Solange du den CHOST nicht änderst sollte es meines Wissens nach keine Probleme geben.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Aus /usr/src/linux und den Unterverzeichnissen muß bzImage und die System.map nach /boot kopiert werden.

Außerdem muß noch Grub (-Static) installiert sein.

```
dmesg
```

 gibt das Bootlog aus, sofern syslog-ng installiert ist.

Bezüglich /etc/make.conf: da können auch später noch Änderungen vorgenommen werden. Nur muß danach 

```
emerge -e world
```

 ausgeführt werden.

----------

## guije

 *apraxas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Extra Partition und mounten vergessen?
> 
> 

 

bootet die Partition denn nicht automatisch?

KDiskFree zeigt mir /dev/had1 als boot an aber bei Belegt steh N/A .

```
genbox guije # mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

```
nano /etc/fstab

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      audo            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

Versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht so.

P.S. guten morgen  :Wink: 

----------

## guije

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Aus /usr/src/linux und den Unterverzeichnissen muß bzImage und die System.map nach /boot kopiert werden.
> 
> Außerdem muß noch Grub (-Static) installiert sein.
> 
> 

 

Sytem.map ist jetzt drin und bzImage auch, aber wie ist vorher gelaufen?

Ich habe lilo als bootmamager gewählt.

Auch guten morgen ihr Frühaufsteher

----------

## Stormkings

Morgen,

Deine booot partition ist nicht gemountet wie die ausgabe von mount anzeigt. Probiers mal mit mount /boot. Sie steht ja in /etc/fstab.

Automatische gemountet wird sie nicht, da du bei den optionen noauto stehen hast. 

Anschließend solltest du auch in der Partition ein paar datein finden. Da solltest du erstmal sehen was da für ein boot manager benutzt wird und in die entsprechende datei den neuen kernel eintragen. 

So wie du es jetzt gemacht hast (vermutung) wird es nicht funktionieren, da der neue kernel jetzt zwar in dem verzeichnis liegt, aber auf der falschen partition. Soll heißen du hast ihn in das root dateisystem kopiert in das verzeichnis, in das boot eingehängt wird. Beim booten ist das grub/lilo aber bestimmt nicth sichtbar.

Grüße, dk

----------

## apraxas

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> nano /etc/fstab
> 
> ...

 

noauto bewirkt, dass die Partition nicht beim booten eingehängt wird. Sprich du müsstest noch vor dem kopieren 

```
$ mount /boot
```

ausführen, damit deine Boot Partition auch eingehängt wird. Danach kannst du darauf kopieren etc.

Die System.map ist meines Wissens nach nicht für den Betrieb notwendig und wird nur in Debugfällen interessant. (Ja es ist wohl besser sie auch zu kopieren).

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. guten morgen 

 

Ist doch schon fast Mittagszeit  :Wink: 

----------

## guije

Also muß ich das noauto in auto ändern damit die /boot gemountet wird?

----------

## schmidicom

 *guije wrote:*   

> Also muß ich das noauto in auto ändern damit die /boot gemountet wird?

 

Das entfernen von noato reicht auch schon aus, da es so weit ich weiss Standard ist das alles wo kein noauto dahinter steht beim booten eingebunden wird.

Ausserdem ist das hier noch empfehlenswert:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fstab

Da wird dir die fstab genau erklärt und welche Möglichkeiten sich dort anbieten.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Aus /usr/src/linux und den Unterverzeichnissen muß bzImage und die System.map nach /boot kopiert werden. 

 

Hab ich noch nie gemacht! Und gibts in meinem /boot auch nicht! 

Ist das notwendig bzw. wofür ist das gut? 

Danke für die Aufklärung  :Exclamation: 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Martux

Hähh? 

Was isn das für ne Diskussion?

Da gibts doch make install für...

```

cd /usr/src/linux/; mount /dev/bla /boot; make && make modules_install && 

make install

```

----------

## Martux

 *guije wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir den Kernel neu konfiguriert und dann 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo nochmal.

Habe das am Anfang (die ersten 2 Jahre Gentoo) genau so gemacht, nur das bzImage reicht!

Aber wie gesagt, make install eignet sich hierfür prima  :Smile: 

Legt einem halt dann noch alle anderen Dateien an, die so ein Gentoo zum wohlfühlen haben will   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

```

ls -la /boot/

insgesamt 29321

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    1024 23. Okt 19:53 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root     496 30. Sep 18:52 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 30. Sep 16:02 boot -> .

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      20 23. Okt 19:53 config -> config-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   43764  9. Sep 18:17 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   43766 26. Sep 20:38 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   43712 26. Sep 19:38 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   43695 30. Sep 19:38 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   43695 27. Sep 18:01 config-2.6.22-gentoo-r8.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   42302 23. Okt 19:53 config-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   42313 10. Okt 17:29 config-2.6.23-gentoo.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 23. Okt 19:53 config.old -> config-2.6.23-gentoo.old

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 14. Jul 22:53 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 19. Jul 2005  .keep

drwx------  2 root root   12288 21. Nov 2004  lost+found

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      24 23. Okt 19:53 System.map -> System.map-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1175264  9. Sep 18:17 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1210796 26. Sep 20:38 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1166566 26. Sep 19:38 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1167049 30. Sep 19:38 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1167364 27. Sep 18:01 System.map-2.6.22-gentoo-r8.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1193755 23. Okt 19:53 System.map-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1191406 10. Okt 17:29 System.map-2.6.23-gentoo.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      28 23. Okt 19:53 System.map.old -> System.map-2.6.23-gentoo.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 23. Okt 19:53 vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2436372  9. Sep 18:17 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2436384  1. Sep 14:11 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r6.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2868568 26. Sep 20:38 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2695096 26. Sep 19:38 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r7.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2695096 30. Sep 19:38 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2695128 27. Sep 18:01 vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r8.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2727480 23. Okt 19:53 vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2723096 10. Okt 17:29 vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo.old

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      25 23. Okt 19:53 vmlinuz.old -> vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo.old

amarok martux #                                                                      

```

GRUB bietet übrigens meines Wissens gegenüber LILO den Vorteil

daß man es nicht nach jeder Kernelkonfiguration neu aufrufen muß   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Zum Thema System.map

http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Stormkings

Wirft das nicht die frage auf was eine System.map dann in einer nicht gemounteten /boot-partition für einen zweck erfüllt? Ich denke da an klogd.

Gruß, dk

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Stormkings wrote:*   

> Wirft das nicht die frage auf was eine System.map dann in einer nicht gemounteten /boot-partition für einen zweck erfüllt? Ich denke da an klogd.
> 
> Gruß, dk

 

Wie im obigen Link beschrieben suchen entsprechende Tools ja auch noch andere Verzeichnisse ab. Und zumindest vom aktuellsten Kernel findet sich die System.map meistens noch in /usr/src/linux. Und wenn jemand bewusst klogd einsetzt, dann wird er wohl auch dafür sorgen, dass seine System.map an einem immer zugänglichen Ort vorhanden ist.

Wer das ganze eh nicht nutzt, der braucht die System.map auch nicht.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

